# First time post but been a member.



## Rokaho (Dec 27, 2011)

This is my first time post but I've been a member for some time.  Just wanting to introduce myself and hopefully make some new  friends etc.   I've been working out for almost three years now and I;m pretty happy with the results but want to take it to the next level.  I'm 47 male and have a profile on bodybuilding.com under the name rokaho.  Look forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Rokaho* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to posting!


----------



## Rokaho (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## thms7722 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ruffiancino (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## windjam (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome, we are glad to see you becoming active


----------



## Rokaho (Jan 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the nice welcome  I'm new at posting so cut me a little slack if I screw up.  

All the best,

Rokaho


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

wlcome...................


----------

